# Considering visiting Scotland? Glencoe pics



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

After some recent threads from members considering road trips to Scotland I thought I'd post some pics of a trip to Glencoe from last weekend. You'll struggle to see scenery like this anywhere else in Britain and the roads are good too:thumb:














































































This last one is from the north end of Loch Lomond


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Yep, Glen Coe is an awesome place! Love the 3rd last pic and the last one.:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice pics, it's an awesome place.

Did you visit the Commando memorial when you we're up there?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

neilos said:


> Nice pics, it's an awesome place.
> 
> Did you visit the Commando memorial when you we're up there?


No time! Up on the Saturday and back home on the Sunday


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

really atmospheric place Glencoe, especially if the mist comes down. Did you see Jimmy Saville out for a jog?


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Some nice pics there. Glencoe is truly beautiful and I love travelling through it. I go through there quite often and it's just as impressive every time that I see it. The weather can give you some spectacular photos.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Have to agree - Glencoe is a very moody and atmospheric place. BTW for anyone going there and wondering about the Commando Memorial that Neilos mentioned, it is just beyond Spean Bridge which is another 25 miles or so further up the A82. (Also, its got nothing to do with going without underwear!) :thumb:


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Beautiful. travelled thru' last year on the way to Skye. Awesome scenery.


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

Having never been to Scotland, it's hard to believe that places like that exist in the UK, they are some amazing photos :thumb:

What camera were you using?

Josh.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

joshm said:


> Having never been to Scotland, it's hard to believe that places like that exist in the UK, they are some amazing photos :thumb:
> 
> What camera were you using?
> 
> Josh.


Nikon D60 18-55 nikkor lens


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Nikon D60 18-55 nikkor lens


Excellent, thanks. The reason I ask is that I am looking to buy my first digital SLR very soon, and I am stuck between 2 cameras. The Nikon D60 and the Canon 1000D, so it's very nice to see some real examples from the Nikon D60 :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Smashin foties Dougie:thumb:
I love the Glen, been climbing there for the last thirty years and my ashes will be scattered on the Aonach Eagach, that way I'll never be away.


----------



## GrahamW (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice pics, really like the B&W


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

joshm said:


> Having never been to Scotland, it's hard to believe that places like that exist in the UK


Better believe it mate and there are loads more locations like that up here if you're willing to travel off the beaten track. Glencoe gets a lot of visitor attention because it is on a main road. :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Aww mate - stunning stuff! Thanks for that 

I couldn't be *much* further away, but I so want to head up for a week and just drive :argie:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Aww mate - stunning stuff! Thanks for that
> 
> I couldn't be *much* further away, but I so want to head up for a week and just drive :argie:


As said above, these are the tourist shots. Get on to some of the "B" roads and there is some terrific scenery and driving to be had.:thumb:

Kenny, whilst I was up there, a mate scattered his dads ashes in Glen Etive during a hike. I can't think of a more pleasant place to be remembered. I wish I was a bit fitter to tackle some of these places on foot.

Glad you all liked the pictures. No doubt they could be even better given more time, equipement and weather ect. I plan to do more fishing in the next year so look out for more from me on the landscape front.

Thanks for all the comments:thumb:

Regards
Dougie


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Fabulous pics Dougie ! As a now resident of Scotland (Burntisland) Im looking forward to travelling around these amazing places ! Just need to find a car !!


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

I need to head over that way ASAP!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning pictures mate, making me feel home sick stuck out here in the middle east. Never mind home at the weekend!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

These pics have convinced me where next years holiday will be


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> These pics have convinced me where next years holiday will be


If you catch the weather there's no place better


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have been on that road when i was younger, shame summers on its way out, dont think it'd be so great having a road trip in the cold weather, ace pics though


----------



## matthew m (Sep 18, 2007)

I drive up there (from west sussex) on the way to north uist at least three time a year, it is an amazing place and has fantasic roads! It seems everyone i take up there has to take a pic of that house! Good man!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> i have been on that road when i was younger, shame summers on its way out, dont think it'd be so great having a road trip in the cold weather, ace pics though


I'm still waiting on summer to arrive.:lol:I think you'll find that although maybe not the best driving weather the scenery will still be brilliant with the snow on.

I hope the Scottish tourist board are looking at this thread. I'm due some commission


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great pics, Scotland is a truly stunning place!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I hope the Scottish tourist board are looking at this thread. I'm due some commission


lol aye true


----------

